# Info. / Input From Owners Of The 28 Rsds



## dragoncamper (Jun 5, 2006)

Ok PDX I seem not to be able to find any info except you with input on a 28 rsds.
We have changed our minds AGAIN I do think this will be the last time!

Can I get unbaised PRO'S AND CON'S about the 28 rsds. No leaving out anything, Please.

We were interested in the 31 RQS but alittle to big for National Parks and most State Parks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I have the 28RSS and really like it but I do want the 31rqs.

I like the 28rsds but it came out after I bought my 28RSS.

Things I like about the RSDS are the Dinette that is in the slide and the bigger windows.

Things I do not like about it are minor and not really worth mentioning.

The 31rqs is a monster but man does it have some storage which I would really love. If you live in the north west and are interested in a well maintained 28RSS, I will work with you and then buy the 31rqs and tell you all the good things about it!!!


----------



## dragoncamper (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the offer but I have a Pop- Up and do not want to have to set up and tear down the dinette again.
I talked with staff at the National Park Service and they said the 31 RQS will probably not fit in the areas they call free or 20 dollars or under. With the cost of private camp sites going higher and gas going higher I am trying to keep it to a doable family affordable hobby.
I would also prefer not to put in a seasonal site because we prefer to travel and we do not think it would be conducive to travel with a 35 footer in tow.
Thanks.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Pro s and cons are a little hard to answer without comparing to what. It is a great layout with plenty of room and storage. That said , I ordered a new fiver with almost the same floorplan

For me, I really cannot think of a con for the floorplan. The one thing I dislike but most the Outbacks have this issue is the space in between the cushions when you use the couch as a bed. My Dutchman's couch opened up and had no space.

Any specific concerns?

John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

dragoncamper said:


> Thanks for the offer but I have a Pop- Up and do not want to have to set up and tear down the dinette again.


You won't have to unless you have a really big family....

The 28RSS and RSDS both have quad bunks in the front and the queen slideout in the rear.

The only difference is that one has the dinette slide on the side, and the other has the sofa slide.

Steve


----------



## Trevor (Jul 25, 2006)

We bought our 28RS-DS in July and love it. When we started looking at the Outbacks we were looking at the 25RS-S and the 26RS.

The downside for us of the 25 was only having 2 bunks up front. So then we looked at the 26RS and realized we liked the floor space provided by a side slide so that our dogs would not crowd us out.

I liked the 31, but my truck couldn't pull it so we decided the 28 RS-DS was the way to go.

We have taken the trailer out with 4 adults, 3 dogs, and 1 kid and not been crowded. The dogs have room to sleep on the floor and you don't trip on them.

Here is what I think the pro's and con's are

Pro's
-4 bunks that actually can hold some weight. Top bunks are rated to 250#'s
-Lots of storage (Front under belly, front cabinet by the bunks, under bunk storage, armoir and drawers in the hall, linen closet in the bath, under dinette storage, and cabinets above the queen bed.)
-The floor plan allows you to have larger dogs and not trip over them, or little kids for that matter.
-Room to bring people with you. We can bring the out-laws with us and they have somewhere to sleep.
-It is 30' 8" buttoned up, and about 35-36 when fully opened up. Not tiny, but not huge
-You don't have to have a 3/4 ton truck to pull it. (Yeah I know I'm going to get flak for that. . . .)
-Huge 19' awning (Lots of shade)
-The AC seems to handle the floor plan really well on 100 degree days

Con's
-Bunk matresses need a little help, but I've seen that across the board.
-Huge 19' Awning (The wind loves the awning a little too much - Get anchor straps right away)

We love our 28 RS-DS, but you need to choose what is right for you. If you will have kids (and their friends) coming along this is the trailer for you. If it will be mostly adult couples camping you may even want to look at the 27 RS-DS.

Good luck on your hunt.









Trevor (Me, Wife, Son, 2 Dog)
2007 28 RS-DS
2006 Silverado
Prodigy Brake Controller
Reese Dual Cam


----------



## dragoncamper (Jun 5, 2006)

Thank You Trevor that was what I was looking for!
Yes we have 3 eight year olds a 12 year old, 4 year old English Mastif puppy and always kids friends or out-laws.

It is funny you bring up the awning my DW HATES the awning on the 31 rqs, BANG DOOR INTO THE AWNING ARM DUH THAT WAS STUPID on the 28 rsds can you open the both doors all the way. The dealer we stopped at did not have a 28 rsds just a 31 rqs.


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

We have a 28BHS and I enjoy having the "master suite" with bedside tables and such, which I don't think is available in the Rsds. Also, I don't want to have to crawl over my husband to go to the bathroom. However, our 13 year olds have outgrown the bunk beds. They just aren't wide enough. All we hear is banging against the windows all night so we are thinking about switching to the 27RSDS so that we can still have our "master" and the kids can sleep in the bigger bed. They don't mind crawling over one another. I agree about the gap in the cushions in the sofa bed but we put an egg crate down and that solves that problem.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 25, 2006)

dragoncamper said:


> It is funny you bring up the awning my DW HATES the awning on the 31 rqs, BANG DOOR INTO THE AWNING ARM DUH THAT WAS STUPID on the 28 rsds can you open the both doors all the way. The dealer we stopped at did not have a 28 rsds just a 31 rqs.


On ours the awning goes over both doors and the support beam is to the left of the rear door and is 30" to the right of the front door so both doors can be opened when the awning is raised.

The big thing is just make sure that the awning is extended enough so that the top of the door doesn't hit the awning.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We've had our 28RSS for 2 years and here is my input.

Pro:
35' trailer when extended, but only 28 to tow
Light weight
Bunk House for kids
Bunk House for kids (it is so good I had to say it twice)
Plenty of storage for our family of 4 (kids 10 and 7)
Our sofa slides...not dinnette...love that!
Big frig (coming from a popup you'll have MORE space then you can imagine)
Big Freezer
Two doors...great for kids to come in up front to their room
Front door has direct line to bathroom...great for kids.
Slide out make for a LOT of room...great for times when people want to come inside

Con:
Queen bed is a "crawl over" for person on inside
I don't have water by my outside stove...think this was fixed in 2006 and greater.

Ps...your comment on putting the table up, while true, isn't really the same as a popup. Takes like 30 seconds start to finish.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Trevor, there might be others but you so far are the only one I know off with a 19 ft awning on a 28RSDS. The rest of us have a 16.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Trevor, there might be others but you so far are the only one I know off with a 19 ft awning on a 28RSDS. The rest of us have a 16.


Ditto - 16


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We've had our 28RSS for 2 years and here is my input.
> 
> Pro:
> 35' trailer when extended, but only 28 to tow
> ...


What he said! Though I can't comment on a pop-up cause we went from tenting to buying an Outback.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 25, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Trevor, there might be others but you so far are the only one I know off with a 19 ft awning on a 28RSDS. The rest of us have a 16.


Ditto - 16
[/quote]
I just went and remeasured minie. I do have a 19' awning. It is either because mine is a 2007, or because my dealer but a bigger awning on. Not sure which. If it was the dealer, that is the only nice thing they did for me.

I would recommend you take a tape measure with you to the dealer when you go because up till the day of pickup they were telling us we had a 16' awning and low and behold it was 3 feet longer.

Someone else mentioned problems sleeping on the bunks because they are tight quarters. I'm 5'11" and 250# and I have slept on both the 28" and 34" lower bunks. I have not tried the upper bunks but they are supposed to be longer. While they don't have the room that my king bed at home affords me, they are do able.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I bekieve the lower bunks are longer due to the angle of the front of the trailer. I also slept one night on the lower bunk just fine and I am 6 3 at 265


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

I believe kids toss and turn in their sleep more than adults. Maybe my husband and I should take the bunks and the kids take our bed. It sounds like it works for the rest of you.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

roanokecampers said:


> I believe kids toss and turn in their sleep more than adults. Maybe my husband and I should take the bunks and the kids take our bed. It sounds like it works for the rest of you.
> 
> Have a great weekend!


Just build a rail to keep them from falling out. Here is what mine looks like.


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

WOW!!!! Great job! I doubt that the DH could do anything like that!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

roanokecampers said:


> WOW!!!! Great job! I doubt that the DH could do anything like that!!!


come to the PNW fall rally and for 2 beers each Oregon Camper and PDX Doug will do it for you!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oregon Camper and PDXDoug s rolling mod business. Have beers , will mod


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Oregon Camper and PDXDoug s rolling mod business. Have beers , will mod


----------



## dragoncamper (Jun 5, 2006)

ThanK you all very much for the great input.

When we go next weekend (hopefully) I will measure the "07 awning size.

We have talked quite extensively about the "crawl over" bed but for 6 years of pop - up it has been fine.
And if careful I can have a little fun discretely!!!









Do you feel there is enough outside storage for things you need outside?

Again Thanks, 
GC


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

There is but I cut a hole to gain access to under the one bunk from the outside.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1120654886.jpg

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1120654838.jpg


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We started off Outbacking with a 26RS and loved it. The only drawback was having to set-up the Dinnette and the lack of walking space when you have 7 people in the camper. The solution is a 28RSDS. As said befre you get a 35' Trailer that tows to 30'-4" (According to Gilligans measurements).

The only drawback (Con) is I have to crawl over DW to get into bed if she is already asleep. That works fine for us until the kids leave home and we upgrade to a Outback 5er.

Make sure to put some type of gate on the upper bunks. Our Daughter came flying out one night.








I would not consider that a con because you get that with any bunkhouse. We too have a 19' Awning and it is awesome







It covers both doors and when it rains you do not get wet coming in the back door. I think that is how all 28RSDS units are from late 2006 to 2007 models. A friend of ours just bought a 2007 and it has a 19' as well.

Unless you have a real heavy duty tow vehicle I would stick with the 28RSDS. Even with the 28RSDS I recommend at least a 3/4 of some type. The 31RQS is great unit but it is alot to tow as I am concerned.







However most 31RQS owners love their campers as well.

If you go with the 28RSDS you will not be dissappointed.

Great Outbacking!!!!

KB


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

roanokecampers said:


> WOW!!!! Great job! I doubt that the DH could do anything like that!!!


Sure he could...go to my site (link in my sig below) and show him the pictures.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Oregon Camper and PDXDoug s rolling mod business. Have beers , will mod


I like the sounds of that!









dragoncamper,
In reading your first post on this thread, I kind of stuck on the national park bit. From what I have seen, even the smaller Outbacks will have a tough time in those. They seem to be limited to 20-24'. Including your tow vehicle, you will be much longer. We are 55' min. when set up!

The good news is, the state parks around here are wonderful, and not all that expensive. Also, there are a lot of open spaces for dry camping outside the National Park/Forest areas.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

dragoncamper said:


> We were interested in the 31 RQS but alittle to big for National Parks and most State Parks


I am not sure, but i would think the 28 and the 31 are the same lenth when the 28 is open. The 28 is 30.9 ft closed and the 31 is 34.9 with no rear slide out. I would think the slide adds 4 foot to the rear of the 28 when open


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

dragoncamper said:


> Thank You Trevor that was what I was looking for!
> Yes we have 3 eight year olds a 12 year old, 4 year old English Mastif puppy and always kids friends or out-laws.


Looks like you need a 28rsds. It also looks like almost all the major points have been made. So there is little I will be able to add.

The only con's I have found:
We are too long for many California campgrounds (state parks). Once we get outside California, it doesn't seem to be an issue, but we live in California...

Our sons are little still but I got the 28rsds so I wouldn't have to care if they wanted to each bring a friend. Now I wonder if that was such an important concern because they are already talking about wanting a tent. If they are anything like I was, they will probably be sleeping out in a tent, and those bunks will be completely empty unless it's bad weather. I didn't really think about that before we got out camping in the great outdoors... speaking of bad weather, we love the interior size when the weather turns bad. Seems like everyone comes over to our "house" and there is plenty of room.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Well, most has been said already. The 31 is a great unit and the amount of room in it is tremendous. The four main reasons I bought the 28 are:

1. I tow with an F150 and an upgrade is not in the picture. You didn't say what your tow vehicle is (at least, I didn't see it anywhere).
2. The state campgrounds I go to have size limits of 30 feet on most, if not all, of the good sites. I just don't tell them about the extra five feet sticking out the back. I'm very familiar with the state parks I go to and I know what sites I can fit into.
3. The 28 fits exactly where I store it in my yard with 2 inches to spare behind the spare.
4. My 16 year-old son is 6'5" and growing. In my old TT I had to cut a hole in the bulkhead wall between the dinette and lower bunk so he could stick through and fit. If I bought the 31 I would have to cut a hole into the pantry for the same reason. The lower bunk on the 28 is seven feet long.

I am sure we would have loved the 31 but I KNOW we love the 28. We are completely satisfied.

With either one you get a bunkroom, which is great for the kids. One advantage of the 28 is that the bunkroom is pretty far removed from the the "kitchen" and "living room" so you and DW can worry a bit less about noise. I'm the first to rise in my family and I never wake anyone up when I make coffee and putter in the "kitchen."

All the best with your decision.

Scott


----------

